# Pin Striping on a Budget



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

This is my attempt at budget pin striping with oil-based paint markers. The black is a Sharpie extra fine and the white is a DecoColor extra fine. The base paint is a silver powder coat. After the paint dries you can still scratch it off with a fingernail, though I'm hoping this won't be a problem since the area is protected by the lug edge--time will tell. Another idea is to have the whole frame clear coated by a wet painter after pin striping. Does anybody know if the clear coat will have an adverse reaction with the paint marker?

Thanks, Joel


----------



## doug fattic (Mar 11, 2010)

I've sometimes used pen type markers for lug lining and haven't had issues when I put Imron clear over them. By the way you can use a toothpick or X-acto knife to scrap away paint that isn't where you want it to be (like where you stop and start again).


----------



## Live Wire (Aug 27, 2007)

What Doug said...Imron clear and I've had no problems. Never left a lined lug without clear so I don't know how it would hold up. 
Although it looks like your pens worked fine, I found the Posca brand pens to be the best choice (thanks to Dave Bohm for that tip).


----------



## dbohemian (Mar 25, 2007)

Live Wire said:


> I found the Posca brand pens to be the best choice (thanks to Dave Bohm for that tip).


Posca's rock! glad they worked out for you. Some shop rat bet me that sharpies would fade while under clear coat. I said they wouldn't There is now a junk fork in my backyard going on 4 years in the sun with clear coat over it that says it doesn't ( I live in Tucson Az) Sharpies fade quickly if not protected but a decent clear has UV additives that help with that. Like Doug said spraying it is not an issue typically.


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

I doubt that real pinstriping is more expensive than those pens.


----------



## dbohemian (Mar 25, 2007)

pvd said:


> I doubt that real pinstriping is more expensive than those pens.


No doubt PVD. One shot is pretty cheap...but....it takes some serious skill to lay down pinstripe with a brush vs a pen. Forget it around a lug edge. I have practiced it and props to those that can lay down a long straight line by hand.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes, it's really about not paying the painter to do the pin striping. Brad at Dirt Designs did this with a brush and without ever having pinstriped lugs before, but he's really talented and I sure paid for it.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

dbohemian said:


> Posca's rock! glad they worked out for you. Some shop rat bet me that sharpies would fade while under clear coat. I said they wouldn't There is now a junk fork in my backyard going on 4 years in the sun with clear coat over it that says it doesn't ( I live in Tucson Az) Sharpies fade quickly if not protected but a decent clear has UV additives that help with that. Like Doug said spraying it is not an issue typically.


Dave, will Imron "stick" to a powder coat finish? Is sanding necessary?

Thanks, Joel


----------



## jgerhardt (Aug 31, 2009)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> Yes, it's really about not paying the painter to do the pin striping. Brad at Dirt Designs did this with a brush and without ever having pinstriped lugs before, but he's really talented and I sure paid for it.


That is a pretty sweet detail!


----------



## Shawn W. (Apr 4, 2010)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> but he's really talented and I sure paid for it.


Don't people say that about custom frame builders?


----------



## Cracked Headtube (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm about to ship a frame to Ventus Customs in Lincoln, NE for a paint job with lug lining. It will be his first. I'm quite impressed with his other stuff, so I'm confident he'll do it well. 
I did some at Romic years ago, the paint pen seemed to work best for me.


----------

